# Cavachon Puppy?



## louise1985 (May 27, 2008)

Do you guys here tend to advise people interested in getting a dog to get one from a rescue centre?
We are planning on getting a puppy as soon as we have a garden, may be a little while yet but I wondered if you get many rescue puppies?

I have been advised by a friend that a Cavachon would be a good dog for me as they have lovely temperments, but I think they are a relatively new breed as I cannot find much information for them on the internet, does anyone have any knowledge?


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

designer crossbreed rubbish!! not a breed at all!!! just a money making venture


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

They are not a new breed, they are a cross breed.

Cavalier x Bichon
And most likely only bred for money making purposes


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

There are thousands of dogs in rescue of all ages, often there are pups availabel or dogs under a year old ...


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaar i carnt take much more today.....why keep usin the cavies they suffer enough health problems please dont get one!!!!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

They are a cross. Why dont you just go to a rescue and see whats there and discuse what your home life/every day routine ect are and see what they say/recomend. You cant bet a lovely friendly mutt. Its what your able to offer a dog.There are so many pups/dogs that need that break.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

why not buy either one of the breeds if you like them?


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> why not buy either one of the breeds if you like them?


Totally agree with this, the price of a well bred Cavalier or Bichon will probably be the same, or at least not much different.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

louise1985 said:


> Do you guys here tend to advise people interested in getting a dog to get one from a rescue centre?
> We are planning on getting a puppy as soon as we have a garden, may be a little while yet but I wondered if you get many rescue puppies?
> 
> I have been advised by a friend that a Cavachon would be a good dog for me as they have lovely temperments, but I think they are a relatively new breed as I cannot find much information for them on the internet, does anyone have any knowledge?


Have a read of this thread,

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/13350-when-did-designer-breeds-start.html

You won't find much info because they are not a breed,how do you know they have lovely temprements ?
Both breeds used to make that cross breed have health issues some very serious ones......


----------



## jenp (Jul 16, 2008)

louise1985 said:


> Do you guys here tend to advise people interested in getting a dog to get one from a rescue centre?
> We are planning on getting a puppy as soon as we have a garden, may be a little while yet but I wondered if you get many rescue puppies?
> 
> I have been advised by a friend that a Cavachon would be a good dog for me as they have lovely temperments, but I think they are a relatively new breed as I cannot find much information for them on the internet, does anyone have any knowledge?


Louise, i think you picked the wrong day to ask this question .

I think Sullivan offered the best advice - the staff at rescue centres will be happy to discuss your lifestyle and accommodation and family arrangements with you and introduce you to a dog they think will be suited to you.

I hope you find a lovely dog who needs a good home


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Why thaks Jenp.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

As alot of people ave mentioned, its another money making designer breed.

Plz dont be tempted to buy one of these designer pups and encourage these type of breeders to continue making these poor pups who will more then likely end up wiv both health issues of both pedigree parents. 

if anything go get yaself a nice crossbreed from the rescue who are desparate for homes and will make a lovely pet.

i went for alook at a rescue centre the other day, i simply went to see what type dogs they have there and just to add a small donation on the door to enter, ( every lil helps ) 

i couldnt beleve the dogs in there, there was a douge de bordeux, rotty, loadsa staffs and staff crosses, a chiuahuah cross which looked the double of a chi except slightly bigger, a few collies and otha bull type cross dogs and pups.... omg i so wished i could of taken a handfull home....i honestly wished i hadnt gone coz i wanted them  they all looked so sad, the rotty was scared stiff.

i can assure you that if you go to a rescue that one will deffo catch ur eye 

i went to a stray rescue that work wiv the council, it was viking oaks dog kennells in seven mile lane ashford, i got a staffy there years ago for my mum, we was blessed with her for 2 years coz she was 9 wen we got her, but she was the best dog ever.

just go for a look  hehehe i bet a 10er u will come home wiv one  and for a fraction of the cost u would be paying out for a mongral in the papers


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I would be a blubbering wreck if i went seeing all them poor dogs waiting for that people to pick them. Kisses to all them poor doggies out there. xxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

Louise if u want a mutt go to a rescue centre and get one that needs a home!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

Depending on what you are looking for a rescue dog or a puppy may be suitable. If you want a cross breed go to a rescue centre, there are thousands waiting for new homes across the country. If you want a pedigree go through the breed clubs to find a reputable breeder.

You are never guarenteed anything with a cross breed, no guarentee of temprement, no guarentee of looks, no guarentee of size, no guarentee of health. If you go to a good pedigree breeder that has done all the recommended health screening and has bred for good temprement you have a very good chance of getting what you wanted.

I've never heard of a Cavachon or should it be Bichalier and wish I never had, people breeding these sort of "designer" dogs are in it purely for the money, if you buy from them you are encouraging them to continue breeding and putting further strain on our rescue centres.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

sullivan said:


> I would be a blubbering wreck if i went seeing all them poor dogs waiting for that people to pick them. Kisses to all them poor doggies out there. xxxx


i felt so sad 

my daughter begged me for days to go back and get the lil staffy that looked like our staffy...he was tan and white and cryed just like our boy lol.

she begged me all day and nite for days....weve got 4 bullys so honestly couldnt get nomore....i felt so gutted....i wished i didnt go coz i couldnt get them out of my mind.

i know that the next dog i get once im a dog or 2 short here will be a rescue for sure.


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Depending on what you are looking for a rescue dog or a puppy may be suitable. If you want a cross breed go to a rescue centre, there are thousands waiting for new homes across the country. If you want a pedigree go through the breed clubs to find a reputable breeder.
> 
> You are never guarenteed anything with a cross breed, no guarentee of temprement, no guarentee of looks, no guarentee of size, no guarentee of health. If you go to a good pedigree breeder that has done all the recommended health screening and has bred for good temprement you have a very good chance of getting what you wanted.
> 
> I've never heard of a Cavachon or should it be Bichalier and wish I never had, people breeding these sort of "designer" dogs are in it purely for the money, if you buy from them you are encouraging them to continue breeding and putting further strain on our rescue centres.


Well said Mr ajshep1984 !


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Depending on what you are looking for a rescue dog or a puppy may be suitable. If you want a cross breed go to a rescue centre, there are thousands waiting for new homes across the country. If you want a pedigree go through the breed clubs to find a reputable breeder.
> 
> You are never guarenteed anything with a cross breed, no guarentee of temprement, no guarentee of looks, no guarentee of size, no guarentee of health. If you go to a good pedigree breeder that has done all the recommended health screening and has bred for good temprement you have a very good chance of getting what you wanted.
> 
> I've never heard of a Cavachon or should it be Bichalier and wish I never had, people breeding these sort of "designer" dogs are in it purely for the money, if you buy from them you are encouraging them to continue breeding and putting further strain on our rescue centres.


Great Post!!!
Totally agree


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I would personally recommend going to a rescue centre. They will usually have many different crosses of breeds, and also purebreds, they will also be able to guide you as to what dog will fit in best with your lifestyle.

These 'designer' breeds are usually only bred with the money in mind, however all breeds started from being crossed, or we wouldn't have the variety of breeds we have today. Genuine breeders won't advertise their puppies for a high price, and will do all the health checks required. So if you do go for a Cavalier X Bichon, please make sure you see proof of the health tests carried out. As others have said, Cavaliers can be prone to a lot of health problems, involving their brain and heart, so its very important with a breed like that, that the tests are done. 

Good luck with getting a dog!


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Depending on what you are looking for a rescue dog or a puppy may be suitable. If you want a cross breed go to a rescue centre, there are thousands waiting for new homes across the country. If you want a pedigree go through the breed clubs to find a reputable breeder.


Just to add you can get pedigree dogs in rescues also, aswell as breed specific rescues.


----------



## louise1985 (May 27, 2008)

Ok thanks for your advise - I have read on websites that Cavachons have less health problems than both seperate breeds though, it's a shame there is not much confusing information out there.

My friend who was a dog walker told me about the breed, she said they are trying to get it registered a new breed as it has been around for a while now.

I have looked at a fair few websites that rescue dogs and haven't really seen any puppies. Most of the younger dogs on there I have seen are breeds that are harder to handle, I guess people have bought the dogs and then realised that they can't cope with them any more!


----------



## louise1985 (May 27, 2008)

Just to add - I am not being snobby about the type of dog, I am happy to have a cross breed.

My other half has expressed some concerns at getting a rescue puppy, as he feels they may have behavioural problems - as our first experience of owning a dog we don't want this situation as we don't have the knowledge or experience.

Does anyone know any rescue centres that we could go and have a look to get ideas of what we would like?

We live in Surrey, we did recently visit a rescue centre called Foals Farm near Biggin Hill but unfortunately they only had 3 or 4 dogs you could look at, and we definately want to get a puppy.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

louise1985 said:


> Just to add - I am not being snobby about the type of dog, I am happy to have a cross breed.
> 
> My other half has expressed some concerns at getting a rescue puppy, as he feels they may have behavioural problems - as our first experience of owning a dog we don't want this situation as we don't have the knowledge or experience.
> 
> ...


At the Dogs Trust centres you can go and have talks with the staff there. They will help you with breeds/certain dogs that will fit into your lifestyle. All the dogs are assessed before being put up for rehoming, so they will know. Here's a link to the dogs trust centres. I don't know so much about where your nearest one would be, but you should have an idea!
Dogs Trust

And a map page:
Dogs Trust: Rehoming: Our Centres


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Rescue puppies don't get advertised very often because they find homes very quickly. You would have no more behavoural problems with a 8 week old rescue puppy than you would with pedigree puppy
Have a look here Dog Rescue Pages - UK rescue centre and shelter guide lots of dogs looking for homes and you can ask questions on the forums


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

louise1985 said:


> My other half has expressed some concerns at getting a rescue puppy, as he feels they may have behavioural problems - as our first experience of owning a dog we don't want this situation as we don't have the knowledge or experience.


In my opinion puppies can be just as much a pain in the arse as young rescue dogs. You have everything to do with a puppy; toilet training, socialisation, basic training, bite inihibition etc etc etc. Most rescue dogs don't have behavioural problems, they have been dumped for reasons that aren't their fault.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Exactly, if you get a rescue puppy, you will still have the work. Rescue puppies don't come with any baggage like some older dogs can, so you wouldn't have to worry about history. AND you would be giving a needy dog a home.


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

louise1985 said:


> Ok thanks for your advise - I have read on websites that Cavachons have less health problems than both seperate breeds though, it's a shame there is not much confusing information out there.
> 
> My friend who was a dog walker told me about the breed, she said they are trying to get it registered a new breed as it has been around for a while now.
> 
> I have looked at a fair few websites that rescue dogs and haven't really seen any puppies. Most of the younger dogs on there I have seen are breeds that are harder to handle, I guess people have bought the dogs and then realised that they can't cope with them any more!


There is NO such thing as a Cavachon!

I wish people would stop buying these crosses then the people who breed them would have to quite! Give it a name and it will get sold and because they sold they will mate the parents again!

Don't do it!!


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> You have everything to do with a puppy; toilet training, socialisation, basic training, bite inihibition etc etc etc. Most rescue dogs don't have behavioural problems, they have been dumped for reasons that aren't their fault.


This is something I think most people don't realise.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

The thing wiv most people is they think a rescue dog is going to be hard work, come wiv baggage and all sorts of problems, but most dont.

i have had a few rescues over the years and they ave turned out brilliant pets...infact theve been alot better then dogs ive had from pups.

i got 2 rescue english bullys and a rescue staffy...they was the best dogs ever.

again, im deffo going for a rescue next dog i get in the future, no doubt about it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

louise1985 said:


> Ok thanks for your advise - I have read on websites that Cavachons have less health problems than both seperate breeds though, it's a shame there is not much confusing information out there.
> 
> My friend who was a dog walker told me about the breed, she said they are trying to get it registered a new breed as it has been around for a while now.
> 
> I have looked at a fair few websites that rescue dogs and haven't really seen any puppies. Most of the younger dogs on there I have seen are breeds that are harder to handle, I guess people have bought the dogs and then realised that they can't cope with them any more!


I personally haven't heard of this cross before,it takes years and I mean years,to establish a new breed,the NI has been around for some 20 yrs now and they still haven't got KC regcognition,it must already have a breed standard and what happens to the hundreds of puppies produced to create a new breed,it takes an awful lot of dogs to found a new breed.

Rescue's do have puppies in from time to time,not all rescue's have problems,some are there through marriage break ups etc....


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> i have had a few rescues over the years and they ave turned out brilliant pets...infact theve been alot better then dogs ive had from pups.


We've boarded a lot of rescue dogs and they were all great. It's a real shame that there are so many misconceptions about rescue dogs. Most are really good dogs that are being re-homed for innocent reasons.



louise1985 said:


> Ok thanks for your advise - I have read on websites that Cavachons have less health problems than both seperate breeds though, it's a shame there is not much confusing information out there.


If you go to a good breeder that does all the relevant health screening a Cavalier King Charles or a Bichon will have a better chance of being healthy than any crossbreed.



louise1985 said:


> My friend who was a dog walker told me about the breed, she said they are trying to get it registered a new breed as it has been around for a while now.


I very much doubt that is true, I've never even heard of them, searching Google they seem more popular in the US  but they don't even have a breed standard so can't have been trying to get recognised.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

I've just read the thread. Just so you know Louise, today there has been a bit of an uproar on the forum about "designer" crossbreeds and as you can tell lots of people have very strong feelings about this. 

Just thought I'd let you know, when these people seem to be moaning, they arent moaning at you... you've done nothing wrong and have simply heard your mate's opinion and decided to research it a bit more  They just dont want you to end up with a pup that you have paid waaay over the odds for and ends up getting all sorts of illnesses because he has been so poorly bred. 

Good luck with your search! Why not ring around your local shelters and ask to be put on the call list as soon as suitable puppies come in? It may mean waiting a couple months but the little darling will be worth it!

Be prepared for loads of hard work though. We got our puppy around 2 months ago and I havent stopped since lol


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> I've just read the thread. Just so you know Louise, today there has been a bit of an uproar on the forum about "designer" crossbreeds and as you can tell lots of people have very strong feelings about this.
> 
> Just thought I'd let you know, when these people seem to be moaning, they arent moaning at you... you've done nothing wrong and have simply heard your mate's opinion and decided to research it a bit more  They just dont want you to end up with a pup that you have paid waaay over the odds for and ends up getting all sorts of illnesses because he has been so poorly bred.
> 
> ...


I echo this message a hundred fold. I also apologise if my message on this thread seems as if I am moaning at you. I'm not at all


----------



## jenp (Jul 16, 2008)

Exactly - well done for doing some research - keep doing it and you'll end up with the right dog. But there are many valid points made against 'designer dogs', most particularly the health issues. Consider why owners of supposedly pedigree dogs would consider breeding their dogs with a different breed? None of the reasons for doing so can be good ones.

I agree with previous comments about rescue dogs. Don't assume they'll have behavioural issues! 

Also, I have raised two dogs from 7 weeks of age and I distinctly remember at some point during that last puppyhood swearing that I was never going to do that puppy year ever again - it was older rescue dogs only from there on in for me! I can't stress enough what hard work puppies are, cute as they may be! 

One last point - all dogs have individual personality 'quirks'. Only when they're puppies it's very hard to see what they might be...


----------

